# rota grids on b7 a4??



## vr$mash (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm really stuck on these wheels and Im wondering if it can be done? Has anybody ran these wheels on a b7 a4?? if so pics and wheel specs please


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

A quick google search showed them on a B6... I don't understand your question as to IF it can be done...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

It can easily be done.

http://www.wheeldude.com/wordpress/?s=18x9.5+Rota Grid

Your cheapest route would be to buy those and then buy wobble bolts.

18x9.5 ET20 would be aggressive and look good.

215/40/18s.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Wobble_Bolts/ES2130074/

Edit: You will also need hubcentric rings to go from 73mm to 57.1mm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Dangler ran them on his B7 A4


----------

